# Our Fall Frolic



## Sugar Daddy Otis (Jan 9, 2008)

What a gorgeous fall day we had today--and today I didn't forget the camera...the kids wanted to jump in a lot of leaves..but all we have in our yard are small willow leaves--we went on a hunt to find bigger ones....
Started in the yard with a little craziness and stick chewing....

































many, many more.......


----------



## Sugar Daddy Otis (Jan 9, 2008)

Then we took a walk down by the creek.....


----------



## Sugar Daddy Otis (Jan 9, 2008)

And found us some MEGA leaves to run and jump around in ...........


----------



## Sugar Daddy Otis (Jan 9, 2008)

Ella was Filthy--I didn't even want to touch her and Otis didn't want her filth, either haha









Breaktime and Ella's Butt...


















She NEVER stops.......


----------



## Sugar Daddy Otis (Jan 9, 2008)

Mr. Sniffy










Kids had a Blast









Faar away









We still have lots of Green Left...









a few more.......


----------



## Sugar Daddy Otis (Jan 9, 2008)

Gotta be by mama........









The "Are we home yet/Happy boy look"....









He HAS to lay on me if I am sitting in the yard!!!









And a funny Video that shocked the heck outta me--Otis jumping!!!!!...all because of Ella of course.....


Done!!!


----------



## digits mama (Jun 13, 2007)

What fun you guys had! Great pics as usual!

Ella is adorable..i love the lil swoopy tail!


----------



## harrise (Jan 9, 2008)

I can hear the nose to the ground snorting grunt from here.  I didn't realize Ella wasn't all white, but I see it now... Stupid sled dog owner...


----------



## Ender (Sep 16, 2008)

Ella is definitely precious and Otis is a beautiful boy. He must be a saint to put up with his little sister.


----------



## Mudra (Nov 1, 2007)

LOL!!! Great pics sugah!!! That is awesome..


----------



## Sugar Daddy Otis (Jan 9, 2008)

Thanks guys--I am tired...the 4 of them wore me OUT!



harrise said:


> I can hear the nose to the ground snorting grunt from here. I didn't realize Ella wasn't all white, but I see it now... Stupid sled dog owner...


Yep--nose snorting is as loud as the snoring....
You weren't looking close enough....did you know Otis slobbers? Maybe you better take a closer look....Stupid sled dog owner 



Ender said:


> Ella is definitely precious and Otis is a beautiful boy. He must be a saint to put up with his little sister.


He is a saint--she's a little terror--She makes up for him being so well behaved lol


----------



## Texas-Girl (Sep 17, 2008)

Great pics...it looks like your gang had a great time!


----------



## Renoman (Mar 20, 2007)

What great pictures Chrissy! I love the ones of Ella running one direction, then the other... she is a bundle of engery!! 

Wonder of all wonders...........Otis jumping... didn't know the big guy had it in him... it wasn't real pretty but it was effective....


----------



## naoki (Jun 19, 2007)

I love the first pic, Ella looking up right by Otis. The pic is awesome, Chrissy. 

Sounds like you guys had a lot of fun running around. Kids (Abby and her friend? Or does she have a brother?) seem to be pretty happy. 

-n


----------



## volleyballgk (Jan 15, 2008)

Love the pictures Sugar! Looks like you guys had an amazing time. I just can't get over how handsome Otis is. I love his wrinkles. I love his expressions. I love him!  And Ella is just a doll (even if she is a devil in disguise)


----------



## Dakota Spirit (Jul 31, 2007)

You have two kids? For some reason I was thinking you only had one daughter. 

Either way, looks like you all had a lot of fun. Ella's tail is LONG. It may be I notice it more as it's not covered in fluff (like a Mal's tail might be) but jeez, lol.

I love the pictures of you an Otis sitting together. It can be a pain sometimes, but I always secretly love it when a big softie dog comes to lay in my lap


----------



## Mr Pooch (Jan 28, 2008)

Sugar Daddy Otis said:


> And found us some MEGA leaves to run and jump around in ...........


This pic is wicked Chriss,it looks like the kids and ella are being supervised by a Lion
He has grown into everything an English Mastiff should look like,muscles,wrinkles and slobber

All the pics are great.


----------



## Sugar Daddy Otis (Jan 9, 2008)

naoki said:


> I love the first pic, Ella looking up right by Otis. The pic is awesome, Chrissy.
> 
> Sounds like you guys had a lot of fun running around. Kids (Abby and her friend? Or does she have a brother?) seem to be pretty happy.
> 
> -n


Thanks Naoki!! We have a ball together!!
That is my nephew--I watch him full time all week  He's her best buddy...besides Otis and Ella of course!!



volleyballgk said:


> Love the pictures Sugar! Looks like you guys had an amazing time. I just can't get over how handsome Otis is. I love his wrinkles. I love his expressions. I love him! And Ella is just a doll (even if she is a devil in disguise)


Thanks --she is a devil...but she dosen't disguise it very well HAHA


Dakota Spirit said:


> You have two kids? For some reason I was thinking you only had one daughter.
> 
> Either way, looks like you all had a lot of fun. Ella's tail is LONG. It may be I notice it more as it's not covered in fluff (like a Mal's tail might be) but jeez, lol.
> 
> I love the pictures of you an Otis sitting together. It can be a pain sometimes, but I always secretly love it when a big softie dog comes to lay in my lap


I have one daughter and one on the way 
Her tail has gotten long--and the hair at the end kinks and bends funny --
And I would hate it if Otis didn't want in my lap--it's my favorite time with him 


Mr Pooch said:


> This pic is wicked Chriss,it looks like the kids and ella are being supervised by a Lion
> He has grown into everything an English Mastiff should look like,muscles,wrinkles and slobber
> 
> All the pics are great.


Thanks Dom--I love how he is filling out--he's 15 months now...still a ways to go before he's all done wrinkling up


----------



## alphadoginthehouse (Jun 7, 2008)

OMG...I loved ALL the pics. Ella is all legs now...she is growing into a pretty young lady. I gotta say, if I walked up on you, the kids and Ella, and Otis came lumbering up, I would be scared s-less! I know he's a big goof, but I bet he wouldn't take no sheet from anyone trying to harm his girls (and boy)! I love the way they all get along. You are truly blessed (and with another on the way)!


----------



## Mac'N'Roe (Feb 15, 2008)

Sugar, great pictures. Ella is just soooo cute. She doesn't stop does she? I love it...every picture she's in mid run...looks like she's runnin around like crazy!!! Beautiful land too! Wish I had that much land to take my two running..they'd love it. 

Great pictures!


----------



## Sugar Daddy Otis (Jan 9, 2008)

alphadoginthehouse said:


> OMG...I loved ALL the pics. Ella is all legs now...she is growing into a pretty young lady. I gotta say, if I walked up on you, the kids and Ella, and Otis came lumbering up, I would be scared s-less! I know he's a big goof, but I bet he wouldn't take no sheet from anyone trying to harm his girls (and boy)! I love the way they all get along. You are truly blessed (and with another on the way)!


haha--you should be more afraid of Ella that Otis  She's our lil' guard dog 


Mac'N'Roe said:


> Sugar, great pictures. Ella is just soooo cute. She doesn't stop does she? I love it...every picture she's in mid run...looks like she's runnin around like crazy!!! Beautiful land too! Wish I had that much land to take my two running..they'd love it.
> 
> Great pictures!


Thanks Mac-she NEVER stops--wears me out watching her. Takes a while for Otis to give up, but he just gets to that point where he cant go anymore and has to drop haha
I love our land--all nice and open--it's so beautiful this tiem of year...I just hate what the next few months will bring


----------



## Mdawn (Mar 3, 2007)

Looking at the pictures of Ella makes ME tired! lol I bet she is just a ton of fun though. 

I think Otis has gotten even more handsome. I can definitely see how he's filled out more. I think the picture of him laying in your lap in the yard is really nice. You should frame it! I couldn't get Uallis to do that...lol That would be too much like cuddling for him...

Again congratulations on the little one your expecting.


----------



## Dieselsmama (Apr 1, 2007)

I blew up a big ole pile for Abby and her cousin today Shug, c'mon up


----------



## jcd (Nov 20, 2007)

everyone is looking well SDO. ella looks like she is growing nicely. she looks like she may have some husky in her? does she? otis looks slim and in shape for such a big boy!! nice pics


----------



## Sugar Daddy Otis (Jan 9, 2008)

Mdawn said:


> Looking at the pictures of Ella makes ME tired! lol I bet she is just a ton of fun though.
> 
> I think Otis has gotten even more handsome. I can definitely see how he's filled out more. I think the picture of him laying in your lap in the yard is really nice. You should frame it! I couldn't get Uallis to do that...lol That would be too much like cuddling for him...
> 
> Again congratulations on the little one your expecting.


haha--she is nutzo no doubt about it
Otis dosent' care if I ask him over to me or not--If I am sitting on the floor or in the grass his legs are over me just like that....he's gonna be dissapointed in a few months when I have a huge belly on me and can't do that with him 


Dieselsmama said:


> I blew up a big ole pile for Abby and her cousin today Shug, c'mon up


On our way!!!! 


jcd said:


> everyone is looking well SDO. ella looks like she is growing nicely. she looks like she may have some husky in her? does she? otis looks slim and in shape for such a big boy!! nice pics


We have no clue what is in Ella--little of this and little of that....Husky was never a thought, though--terrier? border collie? who knows lol
Thanks jcd!


----------



## Shaina (Oct 28, 2007)

Sugar Daddy Otis said:


>


This picture really made me laugh...but they are all cute  The video was great...Otis has springs 

Looks like a lot of fun...Ella is turning out to be gorgeous


----------



## MyCharlie (Nov 4, 2007)

Love love love the pics Shug!!!  That's it, I'm coming to visit. The pics of Ella running back and forth are hilarious, zooming around like a little roadrunner. And you can tell Otis didn't *want* to jump, he was trying to put on the brakes when he realized there was a little creek there!! LOL


----------



## Spicy1_VV (Jun 1, 2007)

They really make such a great looking pair together and wow Otis really is big when he is on your lap I can really tell. Ella is so cute, I love her erect ears and head shape.


----------



## chul3l3ies1126 (Aug 13, 2007)

Oh girl youve got quite the family!
Nessa


----------



## jcd (Nov 20, 2007)

Originally Posted by jcd 
everyone is looking well SDO. ella looks like she is growing nicely. she looks like she may have some husky in her? does she? otis looks slim and in shape for such a big boy!! nice pics 

We have no clue what is in Ella--little of this and little of that....Husky was never a thought, though--terrier? border collie? who knows lol
Thanks jcd!

*LOOK AT YOUR FIRST PIC,VERY HUSKY LOOKING. ALSO LOOK AT ELLAS TAIL IN SEVERAL OTHERS. NOT ALL THE TIME BUT CERTAIN POSES SHE RESEMBLES A HUSKY.*


----------



## Sugar Daddy Otis (Jan 9, 2008)

Shaina said:


> This picture really made me laugh...but they are all cute The video was great...Otis has springs
> 
> Looks like a lot of fun...Ella is turning out to be gorgeous


Otis' springs about gave out 


MyCharlie said:


> Love love love the pics Shug!!! That's it, I'm coming to visit. The pics of Ella running back and forth are hilarious, zooming around like a little roadrunner. And you can tell Otis didn't *want* to jump, he was trying to put on the brakes when he realized there was a little creek there!! LOL


Come on over!! Gotta bring your two with you!!! 
He's afraid of water...he might have drowned in those 2 inches in there


----------

